# Frage zu Prozessor und Leistung



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. November 2009)

Hi,
eine Frage.
Wenn ich mir einen Rechner kaufe auf dem im Grunde nur Office, ein kleines CAD Programm (ohne 3D), Musik und Fotos angeschaut/gehört werden.
Lohnt es sich da eher den Rechner mit höherer GHz und DoubleCore oder den mit niedrigerer GHz und QuadCore zu nehmen?

Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. November 2009)

Prinzipiell sind die GHz relativ wurst. Und der Unterschied zwischen Quad und Dualcore tritt erst hervor wenn man Anwendungen, die sehr CPU fordernd sind ausführt, die mehrere Threads verwenden. Also wird im Endeffekt der Geldbeutel entscheiden.


----------



## DeluXe (21. November 2009)

Um nochmal auf die eigentliche Frage einzugehen:


DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Lohnt es sich da eher den Rechner mit höherer GHz und DoubleCore oder den mit niedrigerer GHz und QuadCore zu nehmen?


Das ist ein ganz einfaches Rechenspielchen:

Ein DualCore mit 2,5 GHz hat im Endeffekt 2x 2,5 GHz = 5 GHz.
Bei einem QuadCore mit "nur" 2 GHz hat man 4x 2 GHz = 8 GHz.

So zumindest kann man es mal umreissen. 
Nur wie Raubkopierer schon meinte, einen Unterschied wirst du bei deinem Anwendungsgebiet nicht feststellen können. Da kannst du getrost nach dem Preis gehen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. November 2009)

Dieses Rechenbeispiel ist Blödsinn und bringt nichts. Maximal einen falschen Eindruck. Die GHz der einzelnen Kerne werden eben nicht addiert oder multipliziert etc. sondern bringen allein etwas bei der Software, die eingesetzt wird. So kann etwa das Betriebssystem merkbar schneller rechnen wenn 4 Kerne zur Verfügung stehen. Allerdings bezieht sich dieses merkbar nur auf Benchmarks, da das System die meiste Zeit auf den Nutzer warten muss.

Preislich wird es interessant wenn man betrachtet, dass die Quadcores von Intel deutlich teurer sind als leistungsfähige Dualcores. Betrachtet man AMD dagegen sind brauchbare Quadcores unter 200€ zu haben wo man bei Intel um nennenswerte Unterschiede feststellen zu können schon 500€ berappen muss.


----------



## fluessig (22. November 2009)

@Deluxe: Wie Raubkopierer schon sagt, das ist Blödsinn. Am besten wäre du würdest dein Posting per Edit um diese falschen Zeilen erleichtern, denn dieser Irrglaube hält sich bei PC Laien seit eh und je. 

Zum Thema selbst: Ich sehe bei deinen Anforderungen keinen Anlass, der mehr als 2 Kerne benötigen würde. Da ist noch nichtmal was dabei was 2 Kerne benötigen würde, da genügt sogar einer, aber ich würde trotzdem zu einem dualcore greifen, weil die einfach flotter sind als die wenigen single cores die es noch gibt.


----------



## Stonefish (22. November 2009)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass bei Deinem geplanten Anwendungsbereich dem Prozessor nicht die höchste Priorität zukommt. Die genannten Aufgaben können alle aktuellen Dual-, Tripple- und Quadcore CPUs zufriedenstellend lösen.
Deine Wahl sollte sich daher an anderen Kriterien orientierten. (Lautstärke --> Silent-PC?, Geldbeutel --> Preis/Leistung, Leistungsaufnahme --> Stromspar-PC?)

Ansonsten hat Raubkopierer schon den entscheidenden Hinweis geliefert bei der Preisfrage, ob es 2 oder 4 Kerne sein sollten: Möchtest Du unbedingt zukunftssicher auf 4 Kernen unterwegs sein, dann bietet AMD zur Zeit die für Deinen Anwendungsbereich angemessensten und preislich attraktivsten Ouadcores an. Sehr begehrt ist dafür der erst vor Kurzem vorgestellte Athlon II X4 620. Er verfügt über vier physische Kerne, muss aber im Gegensatz zu seinem großen Bruder (Phenom) auf den L3-Cache verzichten, was Du bei Deinen Anwendungen nicht spüren wirst. Mit rund 80 Euro liegt die CPU weit unter dem, was Intel zur Zeit noch für seine Quadcores haben will:

Guckst Du zum Beispiel hier: (günstigster recherchierter Preis)

http://www.compuland.de/product_info.php/pid/preissuchmaschine/info/p619368

Bei Dualcore hättest Du die freie Auswahl. Empfehlenswert wären bei AMD die aktuellen Athlon II X2 - vielleicht einen 250er mit 3 Ghz. Bei Intel (bitte steinigt mich nicht, meine Kenntnis dahingehend tendiert gegen 0) ist im Dualcore-Bereich der E 8400 immer sehr beliebt was Preis/Leistung angeht.

Planst Du das ganze als Aufrüstung (Dann wärest Du ja an den Sockel des bestehenden Boards gebunden, sofern es nicht auch getauscht wird.) oder als komplett neuen PC? Für den letzteren Fall könntest Du ja mal noch Deinen Preisrahmen und Deine Anforderungen an Stromverbrauch, Leistung und Geräuschentwicklung nennen, dann könnten wir Dir vielleicht noch was Attraktives zusammen stellen.


----------



## orlando (22. November 2009)

Ja das rechen Beispiel ist totaler quatsch!

quad core lohnt sich finde ich noch nicht, da nur wenige Programme auch wirklich alle 4 Kerne nützen, zusätzlich geht rechenleistung fürs teilen und nachher wieder zusammenfügen der rechenschritte verloren.

Mein Tipp: Möglichst viel Einzelleistung und  noch kein quad core

zwischen nem 2 x 2 GHz und nem 1x 3 GHz würd ich ungeachtet dem Preis den 1 x 3 GHz beforzugen

Brauchst du dann noch mehr rechenleistung benütze den GPU 
(Grafig wird halt Langsamer, also nicht für spiele oder 3d Engines geeignet)


----------



## chmee (22. November 2009)

Orlandos Aussage ist nicht ganz falsch, aber auch nicht ganz richtig.

Aktuelle Prozessoren gibt es nicht mehr als Einkerner, und ich würde NIE zurück auf P4 bauen, nur weil man einen schnellen Einkerner mit 4GHz haben will. 

Tatsächlich wäre für Dein Arbeitsgebiet ein Atom330 völlig ausreichend, wenn Du nicht noch CAD(ohne 3D) genannt hättest. Was ist denn CAD ohne 3D?

(Asrock ION 330 zB) Ich habe ihn, und finde das Ding super.

mfg chmee


----------



## orlando (22. November 2009)

Sorry habe mich nur auf rechenleistung bezogen!

Aktuelle Prozessoren gibt es nicht mehr als Einkerner?

Das war mir neu!


----------



## chmee (22. November 2009)

Es gibt noch den Celeron 430 (sicherlich den einen oder anderen aus der gleichen Baugruppe) als Einkerner, aber dieses Geld ist wahrlich rausgeworfen und nicht der Rede wert. (Der ist was für Billigstrechner, Billig, nicht preiswert!) Abgesehen davon, ein Dualcore ist im rellen Leben auch schon schön. Im Office schreiben, Browsen, nebenbei Musik hören, Skype oder Systemdienste laufen lassen, ohne, dass sich ein Kern für Beides aufopfern muss, ist auf einem Dualcore spürbar weicher/angenehmer  

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. November 2009)

Hi,
ersteinaml vielen Dank für die ausführliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema.
@Chemee: CAD ohne 3D ist ein CAD-Programm in dem man keine 3D Ansicht seiner Zeichnung generieren kann. Bei mir ist das AutoSketch.
Also die Diskusion welchen Prozessortyp stellt sich für mich eigentlich nicht da es sich um einen iMac handelt. Ich habe die Frage jetzt hier so gestellt weil auf diesem ersteinmal Windows läuft und weil ich keine Lust hatte schon wieder eine Diskussion alla "wie kann ich nur" vom Zaun zu reissen .

Wenn ich euch jetzt richtig verstanden habe ist der Quadcore da schmwarn weil es eh noch nicht wirklich Progrmme gibt die die 4 Kerne nutzen können und bei den von mir genannten Einsatzgebieten schon garnicht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Stonefish (22. November 2009)

Also völlig absurd ist die Wahl eines Quadcores sicherlich nicht. Auch wenn es noch nicht viele Programme geben mag, die alle 4 Kerne auch wirklich nutzen, so wird das mit Sicherheit nicht lange so bleiben. (Gerade im Gaming-Bereich merkt man da, abhängig vom Titel, mittlerweile teilweise schon deutliche Unterschiede.) Der Trend geht ganz eindeutig in die Richtung - von einer kurzlebigen Technologie kann also nicht die Rede sein. (Die Prozessorenhersteller überschlagen sich ja gerade langfristig gesehen sogar schon im Wettstreit um die erste Entwicklung eines 100-Kerners - diese "Tendenz" ist also mit Sicherheit nicht Morgen schon wieder vorbei.) Möchte man also einen möglichst zukunftsfähigen Rechner bauen, macht es durchaus Sinn über die Anschaffung eines Quadcores nachzudenken.

Bei Deinem Anwendungsbereich allerdings natürlich weniger Sinn, schon gar nicht um jeden Preis - und Macs hin oder her, für ihre attraktive Preisgestaltung sind sie nun wahrlich nicht berühmt. Von daher greife bitte beruhigt zur hoffentlich preiswerteren Dualcore-Austattung.


----------



## DeluXe (22. November 2009)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Am besten wäre du würdest dein Posting per Edit um diese falschen Zeilen erleichtern, denn dieser Irrglaube hält sich bei PC Laien seit eh und je.


Käse. Dann wäre der Zusammenhang verloren und dieser "Irrglauben" würde erst recht bestehen bleiben. 



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Die GHz der einzelnen Kerne werden eben nicht addiert oder multipliziert etc.


Sondern? Du kannst doch nicht den interessanten Teil weg lassen. 
_(Und das ist keine Ironie.) _


----------



## Furumaru (22. November 2009)

DeluXe hat gesagt.:


> Sondern? Du kannst doch nicht den interessanten Teil weg lassen.
> _(Und das ist keine Ironie.) _



Wenn du 2 Autos zusammenschweißt fahren sie auch nicht doppelt so schnell.


----------



## chmee (22. November 2009)

> Die GHz der einzelnen Kerne werden eben nicht addiert oder multipliziert etc.





> Sondern? Du kannst doch nicht den interessanten Teil weg lassen.



1. Die Software muss auf simultanes unabhängiges Berechnen ausgelegt sein. zB ist es einfach, in einer 3D-Software mehrere Punkte des Renderings gleichzeitig zu berechnen, während zB bei einer langen Mathematikaufgabe in Excel der eine Kern auf den anderen warten müsste, da er mit dem Zwischenergebnis weiterrechnen muss (ja, ich weiss, simples Beispiel).
2. Der SpeedUp addiert sich auch bei optimierter Software nicht, heisst also 2 Kerne arbeiten idR nicht doppelt so schnell. 

http://www.tu-chemnitz.de/informatik/RA/news/stack/kompendium/vortr_2000/smp/html/anwendung.html


> .. Die Mehrzahl der Anwendungen, besonders im Betriebsumfeld, skalieren nicht linear. Das Problem ist im Allgemeinen, daß sich viele Anwendungen nur sehr schlecht in voneinander unabhängige Teile zerlegen lassen (also schlecht parallelisierbar sind), sodaß sie auf unterschiedlichen Prozessoren abgearbeitet werden können. ..



mfg chmee


----------



## DeluXe (22. November 2009)

Dass die Software dafür ausgelegt sein muss ist klar, auch dass die "Geschwindigkeit" nicht linear steigt.

Dennoch multipliziert sich die GHz-Zahl mit Zunahme der Core's, auch wenn dabei pro Core x GHz "verloren" gehen.
Was heissen mag: 4x 2 ist sicher nicht 8, von mir aus kann dabei in der Realität gerne 6 raus kommen. Nur muss das ein Laie wissen, um eine Kaufentscheidung treffen zu können?
Ich finde Nein. Um das Grundprinzip mit der Anzahl der Core's zu verstehen - warum ein QC weniger GHz _pro Core_ haben kann als ein DC - reicht das von mir gepostete Beispiel meiner Ansicht nach vollkommen aus.


Aber wie gesagt, da darf sich jeder seine eigene Ansicht zusammen basteln.


----------



## Gawayn (22. November 2009)

DeluXe hat gesagt.:


> Dennoch multipliziert sich die GHz-Zahl mit Zunahme der Core's, auch wenn dabei pro Core x GHz "verloren" gehen.
> Was heissen mag: 4x 2 ist sicher nicht 8, von mir aus kann dabei in der Realität gerne 6 raus kommen.


Also, das ist einfach nicht richtig. Es wird auch nicht besser, wenn man sagt "aber da kann sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden". (Natürlich kann man das, aber das ist dann eben falsch.)

Im Fall eines "einfachen Users" (also kein Poweruser) gilt: Wenn eine nicht parallele Berechnung mit n CPUs 1 Sekunde dauert, dann dauert sie auch mit n+1, 2n oder 2^n CPUs noch 1 Sekunde. Es wird einfach nicht schneller, keinen Deut.

Und was wird dann schneller? AUSSCHLIESSLICH parallelisierte Anwendungen werden schneller. NUR die und sonst nichts.

Das heißt: Prinzipiell wird z.B. das Betriebssystem ein bisschen schneller, weil es parallelisiert ist (es laufen mehrere OS-Prozesse gleichzeitig). Die OS-Prozesse sind aber die größte Zeit im Leerlauf, daher ist der Unterschied minimal bis nicht spürbar. Die Geschwindigkeit des OS wird hauptsächlich von der Taktrate bestimmt, nicht von der Anzahl der CPUs. (Will heißen: Wenn man die Taktrate halbiert, dafür aber die Zahl CPUs verdoppelt, wird der Rechner dennoch ungefähr nur halb so schnell sein.)

Wenn man viele CPUs hat, können viele Prozesse gleichzeitig laufen und müssen sich nicht abwechseln. Dadurch entsteht die Illusion, die Anwendungen seien schneller. Ein Poweruser, der viele und komplexe Anwendungen gleichzeitig ausführt, hat dann einen Vorteil. Bei ihm kann es sein, dass eine Berechnung, die mit n CPUs 1 Sekunde dauert, aber dauernd von anderen Prozessen unterbrochen wird, deswegen erst nach 5 Sekunden abgeschlossen ist. Wenn nun 2n CPUs mitmachen, wird die Berechnung nicht mehr so oft unterbrochen und ist vielleicht schon nach 3 Sekunden fertig. Und nun ganz wichtig: Die Berechnung selber wurde NICHT beschleunigt. Es wurden nur die ganzen Prozesse gleichzeitig ausgeführt.

Denn: Wenn man nun ein "einfacher User" ist und auf seiner Maschine nur sehr einfache und vor allem wenige Anwendungen gleichzeitig ausführt, hat man NICHT die Situation, dass viele Prozesse gleichzeitig die CPU belegen wollen. Daher bringen mehr CPUs so gut wie keinen Speedup, die Kerne sind einfach im Leerlauf.

Der Unterschied zwischen *Beschleunigung* und *gleichzeititiger Ausführung* ist eben wichtig. Wenn man also einem Laien sagt "mehr Prozessoren machen den Rechner schneller" dann ist der gemachte Fehler größer, als wenn man sagt "das bringt in deinem Fall nicht viel".


----------



## chmee (22. November 2009)

Das Gegenbeispiel ist einfach : Wenn ein Programm (in Zahlen 1) nur einen (in Zahlen 1) Kern ausnutzt, dann sind es 2GHz. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Wenn ein mp3-Encoder nur für einen Kern ausgelegt ist, dann braucht er für einen Song auf diesem 2GHz-Quadcore zB 22 Sekunden, auf dem 2,4GHz-Dualcore aber nur 18 Sekunden..

Ist es dann gerechtfertigt, im Sinne des Marketing, dem Kunden einzureden, der "8GHz"-Rechner sei schneller?

Marketing heisst Wünsche generieren, nicht Wünsche erfüllen!

mfg chmee

*Nachtrag* = Wenn jener mp3-Encoder nun gut ist und eine ganze CD komprimieren soll, bemerkt er die weiteren Kerne und gibt jedem Kern einen eigenen Song. Dann  ist der gewünschte SpeedUp da und es macht wirklich etwas aus. Sehr sicher wird aber im Falle einer CD das Lesen der Audiodaten zum Flaschenhals (4 gleichzeitige Zugriffe auf verschiedene Stellen der CD, uiui).


----------



## DeluXe (22. November 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> [...], dann braucht er auf diesem 2GHz-Quadcore zB 22 Sekunden, auf dem 2,4GHz-Dualcore aber nur 18 Sekunden..


Das ist natürlich wahr, so weit habe ich darüber nicht nachgedacht gehabt, keine Frage.

Aber ich verstehe wo mein Denkfehler lag. Es sind zwar theoretisch mehr GHz vorhanden, jedoch sind diese praktisch Großteils ungenutzt, was sich im Endeffekt negativ auswirken _kann_.

Danke euch für eure Mühe, da stand ich ja mal wieder mächtig auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## chmee (22. November 2009)

> ..was sich im Endeffekt negativ auswirken kann.


Naja, nein, negativ nicht, es sind einfach nur falsche Hoffnungen/Versprechen, die beim Quadcore und 4x2GHz geschürt werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (24. November 2009)

DeluXe hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich verstehe wo mein Denkfehler lag.


Juhu, jetzt weiß zumindest einer mehr Bescheid, was den Aufwand der Diskussion lohnt


----------

